# intumescent strips jig



## kristhejoiner (15 Dec 2013)

hi,

has anyone ever made a intumescent (unsure of spelling) strip jig? 

cheers 

kris


----------



## MMUK (15 Dec 2013)

6 mm or 8mm router bit and a guide fence on the router?


----------



## chippy1970 (15 Dec 2013)

If it's on the door then I just use longer rods and a second fence. Then use the right size cutter which these days is 15mm wide.


----------



## kristhejoiner (15 Dec 2013)

thanks for your replys guys


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (15 Dec 2013)

Yep. The correct size cutter and two fences either side. No need for jigs. Even one fence is enough.


----------



## lincs1963 (17 Dec 2013)

or, buy a dedicated cutter for your router. Save you lots of time setting up and pretty much failsafe.


----------



## Mark-numbers (17 Dec 2013)

The dedicated cutters aren't quite right (practically), although they obviously work a dream for fire seal, but for fire and smoke they aren't quite deep enough.

For what its worth we do all ours on the spindle moulder


----------



## Oryxdesign (17 Dec 2013)

http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Onl ... r_105.html


----------



## lincs1963 (23 Dec 2013)

Oryxdesign":3hlzhzni said:


> http://www.wealdentool.com/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Intumescent_Groover_105.html



That is what I was referring to. If you buy the correct one to match the seal you are using, whether it be fire or fire and smoke they work a treat.

quck edit, Ironmongery direct list their cutters on the same page as the corresponding seals. HTH, neiol


----------



## Graham Orm (23 Dec 2013)

1 Fence works, clamp a thick piece of timber down one side of the edge to give the router extra support.


----------

